# Is this comp legal?



## Forcefulness (Feb 5, 2016)

So I recently broke a green stickered center piece on my Yuxin 4x4 and I ended up replacing it with a green piece from my stickerless version, is this comp legal?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2016)

No. It violates 3j:



WCA Regulations said:


> 3j) Puzzles must be clean, and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damage, or *other differences* that significantly distinguish any piece from a similar piece. Exception: a logo (see Regulation 3l).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 5, 2016)

No.
Regulation 3d should also be mentioned.


----------

